# Tick Removal???



## pinnaclephyserv (May 4, 2010)

What CPT code would I use to remove one tick off his back and one off his leg??  

Thanks,

PPS


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 4, 2010)

Simply removing the ticks (i.e.-tweezer) would be included in the E/M code.  If there was an incision, look at 10120.


----------

